# how do you know if your watch is fully wound?



## nicholasmk (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm curious as to how i can find out if my watch is fully wound since all my watches do not have a power reserve indicator.

i understand that there's a clutch in the assembly to prevent one from overwinding the mainspring but how does one determine if his watch is wound to the fullest? any tactile or audible keys to hear out for?

thanks guys!


----------



## altreality (Mar 4, 2006)

When I wind my automatic watches, I stop at the point where I find increased resistance.. beyond that winding becomes v difficult... so that my cue for fully wound!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

nicholasmk said:


> i understand that there's a clutch in the assembly to prevent one from overwinding the mainspring but how does one determine if his watch is wound to the fullest? any tactile or audible keys to hear out for?


I find there is a very faint "click" on most watches when they are fully wound and the end of the mainspring slides around the barrel.


----------



## nicholasmk (Jan 6, 2007)

Crusader said:


> I find there is a very faint "click" on most watches when they are fully wound and the end of the mainspring slides around the barrel.


so that's the sound to listen for  thanks crusader!

altreality - i've never really encounted winding a watch till it becomes very difficult to turn the winding stem further... so far, the only movements i have are a 7750 and 2824 (Sinn 756 and U1 respectively) and i've never encountered such resistance. perhaps you could share with us which movement you're talking about that has such a feature?


----------



## altreality (Mar 4, 2006)

I am not sure its a "feature" but after a while I do find winding more diff on my 356 and Ezm3... mebbe its just me..


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

more than one automatic watch? a watch winder is an invaluable tool and absolutely the best way to keep mutiple watches wound.
whether to fully wind is always a subject of debate. from an objective view point i say never put undue stress on this part of your watch given
that every part of a movement is extremely small and without a doubt
very fragle. if it is a watch you plan on wearing for the day only, 20-30 full winds should get it going for a day of normal activity. from experience it is always best to wind first then set time/date and never at the date change hours 10p-2a.


----------

